# Sundown - Friday, 12/12 (night)



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

After tomorrow, they'll be closed until next Friday. Hopefully they'll have a few nights to make snow and get the bumps back in shape before then. Gonna try for next Friday night. Who's down?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2008)

Should be able to make it...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 7, 2008)

Love to, but we will be at Sunday River for the weekend ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

After the rain bull shit on Wednesday (only BS because they are closed and we can't ski the bumps anyway), things look to improve as we head into Thursday. Hopefully they can whip those bumps back into shape with some snow making and perhaps some natural...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope they're able to work some magic.  Even if they don't I'll still be there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I hope they're able to work some magic.  Even if they don't I'll still be there.



+1


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 8, 2008)

This week seems alot like last week weather wise and they may not even have Temptor open on Friday night if the bumps ice over like last week.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Tim, just get out there and stop whining. 

(You know I'm teasing, right? Enjoy your trip!)


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> This week seems alot like last week weather wise and they may not even have Temptor open on Friday night if the bumps ice over like last week.



Who invited Debbie Downer to the party? :???:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh Tim, just get out there and stop whining.
> 
> (You know I'm teasing, right? Enjoy your trip!)



Just for that no picture of our Sunday River trip ;-)

I am really looking forward to skiing with one of Randi's co-workers. Everyone says that he flat out rips all over the mountain. A couple of years ago we were on the chair lift at Mt Snow and we saw him skiing a bump run directly below us. He was freakin killing it! I have been trying to convice him to join us for a bump night, but he has no intrest in skiing Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I have been trying to convice him to join us for a bump night, but he has no intrest in skiing Sundown.



Most rippers aren't too selective about bump runs. Sounds like he doesn't have a clue what Sundown is really like. Have him hit it up when Gunny is seeded and if he's disappointed then, well then he must be very hard to please.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm hearing rumblings of a coastal snow storm possibly setting up for Friday. Start working your angles accordingly now, folks. Depending on if and how much snow falls and when, I might try to work some daylight hours into a Friday powder bumps session.  I certainly wouldn't mind a repeat of 2/22/08:





Giddy up!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2008)

99.9% in...i would work from home that say and try to grab some daylight too...


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> 99.9% in...i would work from home that say and try to grab some daylight too...


There's wi-fi in the lodge now. 


....just sayin.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2008)

severine said:


> There's wi-fi in the lodge now.
> 
> 
> ....just sayin.



once i am at sundown i will not be thinkin of work.  the working from home is so i can spend time with my son before spending the evening on temptor.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you guys on Friday when I'm getting my stitches out. I can already raise my arm above my head! I know, but it's big for me. I'll do a little snow dance for ya!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I can already raise my arm above my head! I know, but it's big for me. I'll do a little snow dance for ya!



That's more than I can do with my left arm right now.. 

Just be careful with your snow dance, we don't need any more injuries.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm hearing rumblings of a coastal snow storm possibly setting up for Friday. Start working your angles accordingly now, folks. Depending on if and how much snow falls and when, I might try to work some daylight hours into a Friday powder bumps session.  I certainly wouldn't mind a repeat of 2/22/08:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already said I was in!  No need to torture me with those videos.... :roll:


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

That Marge does a great job with her vids. 

You guys are making me start to _almost_ wish I could ski bumps... I just can't seem to figure it out...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys are making me start to _almost_ wish I could ski bumps... I just can't seem to figure it out...



It takes practice time _IN_ the bumps...


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It takes practice time _IN_ the bumps...



FU. When there are bumps on Exhibition, I will try. Besides, I have a witness that I tried the bumps on Nor'Easter.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

severine said:


> FU. When there are bumps on Exhibition, I will try. Besides, I have a witness that I tried the bumps on Nor'Easter.



The only thing that I heard about was you eating snow... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

severine said:


> FU. When there are bumps on Exhibition, I will try. Besides, I have a witness that I tried the bumps on Nor'Easter.



You have a season pass at arguably the best mountain in the area to learn to ski bumps. Give it some time...


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The only thing that I heard about was you eating snow... :roll:



Stop bullying her. I seem to remember you eating a lot of *ice *the other night. :argue:


How's the shoulder?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Stop bullying her. I seem to remember you eating a lot of *ice *the other night. :argue:
> 
> 
> How's the shoulder?



I'm not bullying her, I'm just busting her chops.  She knows that.  

Yes I ate a lot of ice the other night, and I've also eaten a lot of snow in my pursuit of bump radness, it's all part of the game, IMHO.  The shoulder is getting slightly better in that now I can get my arm above my head if I use my other arm to pull it up there.  As long as I lower it back down slowly it's not too painful...  Pretty much the same way it was for a while last year after I took a digger/face plant off one of those kickers they made at the bottom of the bumps.  It should be use-able in a couple of weeks if the last time is any indication.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

They're anticipating Sensation, Big Bend and Tom's for Friday:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Normally that wouldn't excite me that much, but it means a lot of terrain for my daughter this weekend so I'm psyched.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm taking Friday off so I can get first tracks down Tom's! 8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2008)

Just an FYI - Sundown is probably not going to open Friday, unless they get a bunch of snow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

Bummer.   Any word on if they'll open on Saturday?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bummer.   Any word on if they'll open on Saturday?



That's the plan. As is staying open midweek now.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's the plan. As is staying open midweek now.



Let's hope this weather turns around!


----------

